# Replacing stock smilies



## buckley101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys I was wondering if there was anyway to change the stock smilies. For example the stock smiley face is  and I'd like to take away the stupid nose in all them if that's possible like this  . Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brucekr (Jul 18, 2011)

Might consider trying some different keyboards from the market. I personally use swiftkey. But it seemed like all of them had the keys and symbols mapped differently.


----------

